# Siege Towers, Ladders, Catapults etc



## 1stvermont (Aug 9, 2018)

I dont remember any siege equipment such as towers, catapults etc ever mentioned in the first ages of ME. So my question is when were these* first* invented?


----------



## Miguel (Jan 8, 2019)

This is the only thing i remember regarding that:



> Morgoth sent great strength over Hithlum and Nevrast, and they came down the rivers Brithon and Nenning and ravaged all the Falas, and besieged the walls of Brithombar and Eglarest. Smiths and miners and makers of fire they brought with them, and they set up great engines; and valiantly though they were resisted they broke the walls at last


----------

